# My reptiles! [Pic Heavy]



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I have gotten into reptile keeping over the last few years, here are my *other* scaly pets!

*Rodney McKay, the Crested Gecko*


















































*Kahless, the Ball (or Royal) Python*


















































*and last but not least, Boaz, the Rosy Boa*


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Nice cresty, I personally love reptiles (and amphibians myself) heres my tortoise 








and my pacman frog


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dannnnngg, those are some freaking good pics! Sweet pets.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah how'd you get such amazing quality anyways?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks!

The quality comes from my Canon SX20IS digital camera. It takes great photos! I would recommend a Canon SX series to anyone.

Plus, photography is one of my pastimes.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Good pics. I've got a ball python too. My other reptile is a Sudan plated lizard-





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd love to get a snake or chameoleon but the missus says no. Bad enough we have a cat, dog, and a fish tank. She tells me no more animals for I've got enough to take care of as it is. LOL!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

I love ball pythons. One of the most docile snakes there is. I just have a fish tank with one fish, my clown loach Baby Girl, a cat and two rabbits.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Pareeeee, where's the "like" button like of facebook. Those are some awesome shots.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Glad everyone likes the pics. 

I just got a new addition, her name's Jasper and she's a yearling Okeetee Corn Snake.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Nice, we recently had one at the pet store I work at (like a month ago), skittish little thing, but cool colours. Have a blood red corn snake at home right now (for a day) sadly I won't keep it, am just doing a presentation with it


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hey betta guy on average how many crickets do you buy during the week?


----------



## a0n0p (Dec 2, 2005)

nice picture and nice drawing in yours website!


----------



## AquaFan81 (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice reptiles. Good photography as well. What camera are you using?


----------

